# Has any one used this. QuickClot



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Cabelas has it and i was wondering if it was in any ones bob or home med kit. Full name QuickClot Sport Silver. I,am going to order some for my 4x4 med kit. Don,t want to have to test it. Not sure about shelf life. Anyone seen it used or used it. How good does it work. Thank ya.


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Battlefield tests by the US and Israeli military shows that it works just fine. You can not use it on arterial wounds because the pressures are too great for the clotting to work, for those you need to have a Israeli Battle Dressing. To me, the IBD is far more important than Quick Clot as it has so many more uses and applications. I carry both in my BOB and on my load out and range bags.

For the IBD's;

A good price here
Israeli Emergency Bandage - 4" | www.chinookmed.com

Different sizes here
Performance Systems Medical Division - The Israeli Emergency Bandage

A pic tutorial on using it here
How to apply Isreali Trauma Bandage

Article about the development of the IBD

Israeli Super Bandage Saves Lives

A short article I found on the use:



> College of Medicine, Texas A&M University, 3201 University Drive East Suite 375, Bryan, TX 77802, USA.
> 
> The primary objective of the study was to determine the amount of pressure exerted by a bandage modified with a "pressure bar." The data were collected using Emergency Bandages with and without the pressure bar. In addition to measuring the pressure under the pressure bar, other pressure sensors were used to measure the pressure being exerted to other areas under the elastic Emergency Bandage (at 90 degrees, 180 degrees, and 270 degrees), but not directly under the pressure bar to determine the effectiveness of the pressure bar bandage to apply localized pressure over a wound without applying unnecessary pressure over the other areas. Two sets of statistical tests conducted: "t-tests" assuming unequal variances from two samples and the "analysis of variance" (ANOVA), single factor. From the results, it is concluded that the Emergency Bandage pressure bar is very effective in elevating the applied pressure directly under the pressure bar while at the same time not applying unnecessary pressure over other areas covered by the bandage, which allows control of hemorrhage at the site of injury (under the pressure bar area) without having to have a full tourniquet effect. Perfusion of the capillaries of the hand and fingers were found to be adequate by observation of the fingers tips (finger nail quick) and subjective pulse measurement at the wrist (radial artery).


A very long article about the use:

Pressure Applied by the Emergency/Israeli Bandage | Military Medicine | Find Articles at BNET

The intro to the article.



> INTRODUCTION
> 
> At the request of Performance Systems (3050 Post Oak Blvd., Suite 1710, Houston, Texas 77056), this study was undertaken to quantify the pressure that the Emergency Bandage applies around a cylindrical object, i.e., a simulated arm (4 inches inner diameter with 4.5 inches outer diameter PVC pipe) or a thigh. Pressure tests were performed on a simulated arm and on 10 subjects (males and females) around the arm. The primary objective of the study was to deterrnine the amount of pressure exerted by a bandage modified with a "pressure bar." The data were collected using Emergency Bandages with and without the pressure bar. In addition to measuring the pressure under the pressure bar, other pressure sensors were used to measure the pressure being exerted to other areas under the elastic Emergency Bandage (at 90°, 180°, and 270°), but not directly under the pressure bar to determine the effectiveness of the pressure bar bandage to apply localized pressure over a wound without applying unnecessary pressure over the other areas.


The conclusion--seven pages later:



> Kragh presented in a case report of a tourniquet being in place for 16 hours and "the limb was salvaged and significant functional recovery was accomplished." He concludes, " __ it is important for physicians to understand tourniquet injury and appreciate that even prolonged tourniquet application time does not necessarily doom the affected limb."7 Lakstein stuthed 91 patients who had tourniquets applied by Israeli Defense Force solthers and there were very few complications. He concluded that tourniquet application is effective and an easily applied method of prevention of exsanguinations in the military prehospital setting.8 In the sixdi edition of Prehospital Trauma Life Support, the use of tourniquets is confirmed as effective and safe even when their use is prompted by tactical rather than clinical indications. Few and minimal complications resulted from their use.9 Naimer, in a series of articles,10-12 has stated that elastic adhesive compression dressings are an effective, reliable technique with a high rate of controlling hemorrhage without complications. The authors have used these dressing on the field, in the ambulance, in the helicopter as well as in the hospital settings. They suggest this technique (elastic adhesive compression dressings) be considered by emergency personnel working in the prehospital arena in selected cases.
> 
> CONCLUSIONS
> 
> ...


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank,s very usefull info.


----------

